# Seneca



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I Fished Seneca today, Caught 40 between 4 pm and dark. I only have pics of the ones that I kept. All caught on panfish tubes under a slip bobber.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice job!!!!! What depths were working good for you? I am gonna start up the motor tomorrow and finish getting the boat ready and hit the lake this weekend and try for some slabs if the weather cooperates...


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Lake is low so a lot of submerged structure is surfaced, caught the biggest one in 2 foot of water, and the majority were in 10-14 feet.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice pics and report, thanks for sharing. !% :B


----------

